
Airline Overbooking isn't Evil - clarkm
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2017/04/airline-seat-overbooking-isnt-evil/
======
felippee
I'd say it is over-optimization, but I'd agree that this is not the biggest
problem. What drives me nuts a lot more, is that the same legs of flight cost
completely different amount of money depending where they originate. Try e.g.
selecting a flight say from LA to Frankfurt and back and then try selecting
flights from Frankfurt to LA (such that legs each way overlap, so effectively
it is the same seat on the same plane). Then you'll see what I'm talking about
and how the US customer is royally shafted.

